
What I Learned about Style and Writing from Watching Bruce Lee - philipkiely
https://philipkiely.com/essays/bruce-lee-style.html
======
hprotagonist
The training/instruction scene at the beginning of _Enter the Dragon_ has so
much tight wisdom packed into only a few minutes.

 _A good fight should be like a small play, but played seriously..._

and

 _it is like a finger pointing at the moon..._

are seriously worth noodling over.

~~~
mangamadaiyan
Also "Never take your eyes off your opponent"

~~~
hprotagonist
“i said _emotional content_ , not anger!”

